# Canon 5D Mark III: Is it worth it to buy a 3yr extended warranty?



## cayenne (May 4, 2012)

Hi all,
I"m getting ready, likely this evening...to pull the trigger and get the Canon 5D mark III camera.

I'm getting it through crutchfield...to take advantage of the rewards points (like about $258 or so value)...and their 12 mo interest free financing.

I'm adding things to my cart, and noticed they have the option for $379 for a 3 yr warranty with Square Deal. I've used them before for an extended warranty on a 59" plasma (in case I accidentally burned it in during break in period).....and I think it was good for that purchase.

Just curious what the opinion here is on the extended warranty...is it worth it?

I've spoken with my insurance guy...and he assured me even though I may make some money with this for my company..that it was fully covered with my existing renters insurance and flood insurance....

But I'm curious about the extended warranty....it would go 2yrs beyond the Canon one which is 1 yr, right?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 5, 2012)

I paid $100 for a 3 year extended warranty for my 5D MK II but had no issues. $379 sounds really over priced, about $350 profit for someone.

You will double the warranty with most credit cards, so you are really just getting a 1 year warranty.


----------



## cayenne (May 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I paid $100 for a 3 year extended warranty for my 5D MK II but had no issues. $379 sounds really over priced, about $350 profit for someone.
> 
> You will double the warranty with most credit cards, so you are really just getting a 1 year warranty.



Might I ask where you got this warranty for $100 for 3 years?

I"m getting this through crutch fields credit card...to get the 12 mo interest free deal....so, guessing it doesn't have any other warranties.

Well, with Square Deal....I think you get between 30 and 90 days to buy the warranty...so, no hurry, just was thinking if I got it, I'd buy it now if a good idea...and could put that on the 12mo interest financing deal...

C


----------



## pdirestajr (May 5, 2012)

I think warranties are offered to make money. I'd only get one if I knew I was going to be abusive with my gear and push it beyond it's limits. If you are shooting in a studio, or are a hobbyist that treats your gear with care, I think that price is steep. I'd take my chances or find a better deal.


----------



## Arkarch (May 5, 2012)

I have a 3-yr damage warranty through Mack when purchased my 7D. As it turned out, I had a tripod accident and blew out the back CF card area. Ok, it paid for itself but took 5 weeks to fix.

I recently purchased into the Canon Professional Services (CPS) program at Gold Level. For a significant repair to my 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM II (same accident), I paid around $300 for "Major Repair" + parts at discount and got the lens back in one working day (sent Thursday, arrived Friday, sent back to me on Monday via FedEx). This for $100 / year CPS Gold and there are more benefits than that - event onsite service, clean certs, swag, borrows.

So for the 5D mark III I recently purchased, I think that is the better way to go - in fact I may upgrade to the Platinum program soon - more expensive but so is my gear and I get significant discount on repairs. And I get my gear back with very little down time.


----------



## cayenne (May 5, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> I have a 3-yr damage warranty through Mack when purchased my 7D. As it turned out, I had a tripod accident and blew out the back CF card area. Ok, it paid for itself but took 5 weeks to fix.
> 
> I recently purchased into the Canon Professional Services (CPS) program at Gold Level. For a significant repair to my 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM II (same accident), I paid around $300 for "Major Repair" + parts at discount and got the lens back in one working day (sent Thursday, arrived Friday, sent back to me on Monday via FedEx). This for $100 / year CPS Gold and there are more benefits than that - event onsite service, clean certs, swag, borrows.
> 
> So for the 5D mark III I recently purchased, I think that is the better way to go - in fact I may upgrade to the Platinum program soon - more expensive but so is my gear and I get significant discount on repairs. And I get my gear back with very little down time.



Im not familiar with these programs...do you have any links to reference to these?

Thanx,

c


----------



## kalmiya (May 5, 2012)

Alternatively, look into "Valuables" insurance ( Don't know the english term, but in my case
the camera+lens is insured like stuff in the house, but instead with global coverage).

This means it's covered against: damage, loss, theft, destruction, ... (i'd say everything - except scratches).
Cost: 15 euro per year, for every 1000 euro of insured value.
Coverage: If the day-value is above 40% of the shop-value: 100%, otherwise day-value.


----------

